
Gesticulations 001 (2017) - lelf
https://erratique.ch/log/2017-01-25/
======
ghusbands
Either the algorithm is implemented incorrectly or it is very inaccurate, in
the demonstration. Try drawing the simpler shapes and it often recognises them
as something else entirely, at a rate that seems worse than most other
recognizers.

------
Nzen
tl;dr a description of an ocaml implementation of a gesture recognition
strategy. Specifically, this involves analyzing a final point cloud against
some known templates with a fitness function that tries to discard irrelevant
points. The mature demonstration is on
[http://depts.washington.edu/acelab/proj/dollar/pdollar.html](http://depts.washington.edu/acelab/proj/dollar/pdollar.html)
<edit to add>I skimmed it in 5 min, but someone with an interest could
probably carefully read it in 20 min.

